# Reomizer 2 on mechanical mod



## Mufasa (4/9/14)

Hi Everybody

I have a question. Will I be able to use a Reomizer 2 on a mechanical mod and use it as a regular dripper? I just want to test the experience of vaping on a Reomizer before actually committing to buying a Reo.


----------



## Riaz (4/9/14)

i dont have a reo, but do know that the reomizer is bottom fed, so if you want to use it on a mech you probably going to have to close that feeder up so no juice leaks onto the battery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (4/9/14)

Yes you can, but it will be messy, unless you plug the hole with some cotton.


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/9/14)

Mufasa said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I have a question. Will I be able to use a Reomizer 2 on a mechanical mod and use it as a regular dripper? I just want to test the experience of vaping on a Reomizer before actually committing to buying a Reo.


I don't see a problem just block the feed hole you your mech will be covered in juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (4/9/14)

And you will not be able to just pull the cap off to drip, you will have to unscrew it. However, you could remove the drip tip and then drip away


----------



## Mufasa (4/9/14)

Geeez, but you guys are quick. This forum beats Google in a search any day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/9/14)

Mufasa said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I have a question. Will I be able to use a Reomizer 2 on a mechanical mod and use it as a regular dripper? I just want to test the experience of vaping on a Reomizer before actually committing to buying a Reo.


 
Why don't you swing past my place and come try out my reo, i have some coil building goodies, so you can build your own preference coil and give it a spin for a bit and see what you think of it to help make the mind up

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (4/9/14)

@Metal Liz you are a star! Thank you very much for the offer and I will take you up on the offer. I will PM you when I can pop in. It will also give me a chance to get my hands on some of that JustB Naartjie that everybody is talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

Mufasa said:


> @Metal Liz you are a star! Thank you very much for the offer and I will take you up on the offer. I will PM you when I can pop in. It will also give me a chance to get my hands on some of that JustB Naartjie that everybody is talking about.


 
I'm going to go out on a limb here and take a wild guess that Lizzie will have some of that in her arsenal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

